# Innards of wedge type QCTP?



## hman (Jun 8, 2013)

A member of another forum I'm on was asking about a problem with a QCTP.  I assumed he meant the piston type, which I'm familiar with, so I wrote up a quickie on how to disassemble & service.  No joy.  He needs info on the wedge type.

Does anybody know of a link to either a parts diagram, or possibly some info/photos on how to disassemble/service them?

Many thanks!


----------



## pdentrem (Jun 8, 2013)

There is/was a topic on the wedge post very early in this site's history. Will have to search for it.
Pierre


----------



## Kennyd (Jun 8, 2013)

So you want the info given to you here so you can post it on another forum?:nuts:


----------



## papermaker (Jun 8, 2013)

I'd like to see what the innards of both types look like too!


----------



## pdentrem (Jun 8, 2013)

There is not much to them. Just a large screw and 4 wedges. Deburr and lube the screw threads and the 4 wedges as well if required.

Instruction Manual from Phase II. Found on the web.
Pierre


----------



## hman (Jun 8, 2013)

Kennyd said:


> So you want the info given to you here so you can post it on another forum?:nuts:



... just trying to help somebody out.  

By the way, I'm always careful to paraphrase and not give out names when cross-posting, unless I've secured prior permission.  At least, that's what I understand of "netiquette".


----------



## hman (Jun 9, 2013)

papermaker said:


> I'd like to see what the innards of both types look like too!



OK ... Your wish is our command!

Pierre (pdentrem) posted a PDF of what a wedge-type QCTP looks like.  

Here's a PDF I just got done with, explaining the innards of the piston-type QCTP.  

View attachment QCTP.pdf


----------

